# Остеохондроз левого тазобедренного сустава



## Ната (20 Мар 2006)

Больная тема...
Дело в том, что с июля 2005 года меня беспокоит боль в левом тазобедренном суставе, которая отдает по всей ноге в голень и стопу.

Стоять и ходить на длительные расстояния я не могу, могу только сидеть и лежать (и то только на спине и правом боку, немного на животе).

Мне 37 лет, работа сидячая, главным образом за компьютером, есть дача, где летом отрываюсь по полной программе, приходилось поднимать тяжесть, не без этого. Наверное , это и есть причины моего недуга?

За период с июля 2005 по настоящее время у меня уже 3-й раз происходит обоствение.

Первый раз летом , когда я только обратилась к неврологу, затем в декабре и теперь вот в марте, но сейчас еще хуже. Делала рентген л/т сустава - костное разрастание. Лечилась у 3-х врачей, диагноз общий у всех.

*Диагноз: остеохондроз левого тазобедренного сустава, начинающийся **гонартроз, тондиноз (того же сустава)*

Лечение: деклофенак в/м, фонофорез (с гидрокортизоном), алфлутоп в/м №10, мидокалм (табл), массаж.( это лечение я получаю в настоящее время на протяжении 3 дней). В июле и декабре 2005 г. ( деклофенак в/м, электрофорез с каким-то обезбаливающим лекарством, амбене в/м № 3 ЛФК.

После проведенных лечений наступало , правда не сразу облегчение, но я считаю что не на долго. Постоянно дома делаю щадящую гимнастику, левую ногу конечно поднимаю из положения лежа только на 70 градусов, 90 уже боль в тазобедренном суставе, а вот в позвоночнике и поясниуце я боль как-то не ощущаю. 

Подскажите,что это может быть, хотя без осмотра вряд ли можно поставить диагноз, но хотя бы по описанным симптомат?

Правильно ли меня лечат?


----------



## Helen (21 Мар 2006)

Действительно, подтвердить или коррегировать Ваш диагноз врядли возможнно не только без осмотра, но и без дополнительных диагностических процедур. Диагноз по современной классификации (что следует из приведенных данных) звучат так - остеоартроз с поражением левого тазобедренного сустава, гоноартроз (справа или слева?). Заболевание характеризуется поражением всех компонентов сустава (в том числе и хряща), и два главных критерия - боль и наличие остеофитов - скорее подтверждает Ваш диагноз. Причины до конца не изучены, но большое значение имеют травмы в прошлом, излишние нагрузки на суставы, избыточный вес. Преобладающий возраст для данного заболевания - после 40 лет, достигая почти 100% у лиц старше 75 лет, хотя клинические проявления бывают не у всех.
Но имеется еще много заболеваний, сопровождающихся артритами, различной этиологии. Для исключения других видов артритов проводится комплексное обследование, обычно в ревматологических центрах. 
Часто причиной поражения крупных суставов является состояние позвоночника и другие связанные с ним состояния, приводящие к уменьшению способности адекватного распределения нагрузки на тазобедренные и коленные суставы.
Не могли бы Вы нам подробнее написать, какие обследования Вы еще проходили и где, результаты лабораторных тестов, возможно другие инструментальные методы исследования? Имеется ли утренняя скованность?


----------

